

Why apple isn't, or at least shouldn't be, building a tablet. - blhack
http://www.gibsonandlily.com/blogs/78

======
byoung2
I think the author missed a big potential market in which an Apple tablet
could be very competitive. In between smartphones and netbooks there are
e-readers that don't quite hit the mark. Sony and Amazon have their entries,
but an Apple tablet with multitouch could blow them both away. We've heard the
rumors of deals with texbook publishers, which if true would offer plenty of
"look at me" opportunities on college and grad school campuses everywhere.

~~~
blhack
That is a good point.

I think the problem with the idea of Apple building an ereader is still in the
e-ink...

Apple likes things that are snappy, and clean...the current crop of e-readers
do not fit that criteria...

That said, if Apple _DID_ make a tablet a book reader that came with a decent
web browser, a good MP3 player, and a keyboard that wasn't _completely_
worthless, and did it for under $500, I would buy.

I don't think that will ever happen... :(.

